
What’s new in civic tech: National Day of Civic Hacking - MilnerRoute
https://www.govtech.com/civic/Whats-New-in-Civic-Tech-National-Day-of-Civic-Hacking.html
======
modsiw
Can’t tell if this is about ethically hacking the government for the good of
the people or about making four cylinder Japanese cars sound like a dying
mouse.

